# ISPConfig 3 + mod_deflate



## hahni (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ist es richtig, dass bei ISPConfig 3 das Apache-Modul "mod_deflate" automatisch konfiguriert wird und arbeitet? Oder muss es noch aktiviert und konfiguriert werden?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## planet_fox (10. Mai 2011)

Welche distri hast du ?


----------



## hahni (10. Mai 2011)

Ubuntu 10.04 LTS


----------



## hahni (16. Mai 2011)

Ist das Modul damit aktiv oder nicht?


----------



## Till (16. Mai 2011)

mod_deflate wird nicht von ISPConfig konfiguriert. Ob es aktiv ist oder nicht hängt von der Distribution bzw. der Vorinstallation Deines Hosting anbieters ab. Du kannst es einfach mit folgendem Befehl aktivieren:

a2enmod deflate


----------



## hahni (16. Mai 2011)

Der Hosting-Anbieter und Rechenzentrumsdienstleister bin ich ! Aktiv installiert habe ich es nicht. Aber mit der Aktivierung allein ist es vermutlich noch nicht getan, oder?


----------



## Till (16. Mai 2011)

Hast Du es denn versucht? Wenn es aktiv ist, erhältst Du eine entsprechemnde Rückmeldung und wenn es nicht installiert ist, dann auch.

Für Infos zur detaillierten Konfiguration empfehle ich das apache manual:

mod_deflate - Apache HTTP Server


----------



## hahni (16. Mai 2011)

Die Rückmeldung lautet: 

--
Module deflate already enabled
--

Folgllich ist es aktiv und hoffentlich auch richtig konfiguriert? Logfile habe ich keines in "/var/logs" gesehen. Aber das kann man ja optional bei dem Modul an- und abschalten.


----------



## hahni (16. Mai 2011)

Falko hat hierzu ein HowTo geschrieben: How To Save Traffic With Apache2's mod_deflate | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials. Ich habe die Einstellungen im "/etc/apache2/mods-enabled"-Verzeichnis beim entsprechenden Modul "deflate.conf" hinterlegt. Laut Logfile sieht alles gut und perfekt aus.


----------

